# Dog can't stop scratching her nose (bloodies it)



## jj12369 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a dog that is constantly scratching her nose to the extent that she bloodies the carpet trying to scratch by rubbing her nose across it. She has scabs all the time that every time she seems to be getting a little better she re-scabs it. This is not seasonal and has been going on for about 2 years now. I have spent close to $1000 getting her tested for allergies and give her shots for them. I am about 6 months into this and this is not working. I also give her allergy medicine every day and she has been on steriods (predisone) that seem to help (minimally) but has not been good for her in other ways.

Has anyone experienced anything like this or can offer any help?!???


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I would go to another vet for a second opinion and posibly even a specialist.


----------



## jj12369 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have been to 3 vets and the $1000 was for a specialist. No one seems to know how to treat this. She has been treated for allergies, anti-biotics for infections, fungal medication, lotions, steriods... This began when she was about 3 years old. She is now 5 with no relief in site.

If anyone has experienced this, any help or direction would be appreciated!


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

What about her food bowls or water bowl? 

Could it be that you have a plastic polymer bowl and that she has an allergy to it? 

Also, you may want to consider her food. Some dogs are allergic to things like corn, wheat, beef, etc. 

If you feed a low end brand like Purina, Eukenuba, Iams, Beneful, Pedigree, any supermarket brand, you may have a dog with food allergies on your hands. 

Switching to a food like Solid Gold, Timberwolf Organics, or a RAW diet can do wonders for your pet.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would also consider a latex plastic allergy. Maybe replace all bowls with stainless steel ones to start. I agree with looking at a high quality, low allergy diet. One of my dogs licked her paws until they bled because she is allergic to grains. Even though you say they have done allergy testing perhaps it is a preservative or something in her food, not something they test for on allergy panels. 
Lastly, perhaps it is a behavioral problem, like obsessive compulsive disorder. This can be treated in dogs wit medication. If nothing else works it might be worth a shot.


----------

